# We have a new longear, not mini though



## minimule (Aug 1, 2007)

My friend brought this girl home about 3 weeks ago. We'd been talking about stopping to see her but never did until Monday. OOPS! I rode her for a little bit and really liked her. Dave wanted to go see her then so we did yesterday. WELL........she followed us home!

This is Vanna White (NOT my choice). She is a 5 yr old, 15hh, Thoroughbred mule. She is a total sweetheart, VERY broke, and trained to pack. She was ridden by a 75yr old man as his mode of transportation after they took his license away. He would ride 6 miles into town and back. If someone offered him a ride, he'd have her jump into the back of the truck and ride home. She followed Dave around like a puppy so of course HE was hooked!












but I'm not so sure Kilroy was too hip about the idea of her being here........


----------



## Oakbrooke Farm (Aug 1, 2007)

WOW! Lucky you :aktion033: She sure is a beauty.

I just love the mules and own 2 mini mules. I would surely love to ride one!!

Congrats!!


----------



## Bassett (Aug 1, 2007)

Kilroy looks furious. Hope he adjusts. We have a neighbor who has 2 mules (not many in this area). I love to go watch them.



:


----------



## CheyAut (Aug 1, 2007)

She's beautiful, and what a neat story about her!





Jessi


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 1, 2007)

Shawna, She is very nice looking and I do think Dave is right..riding her just might losen your back up a little, after all...hes the paramedic in your house and you need to listen to him..Bob sure wouldnt have to tell me twice to go riding! I think your going to love this gal, and you mentioned she packs too..hmmm, just perfect for those overnight trips, now all you need to do if find another one for Dave, or should I say just happen to have another one follow you home! .



: :bgrin  ENJOY! Corinne


----------



## julieb (Aug 1, 2007)

I have goose bumps what a neat story about the 75 yr old young man...she is sooo pretty



: Enjoy :aktion033:


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 1, 2007)

Beautiful mule & beautiful story



:



: You are so lucky!

Hope Kilroy gets used to this new arrangement soon. (That picture is just priceless though)



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 1, 2007)

EQUUSITE ALERT :aktion033:

This picture is Priceless :aktion033: How Cute !!!

Vanna is SOOOOO pretty :538:

I would love to see pics of her and the elder Gentleman that rode her...what a neat story



:

You guys are going to have fun with her



:


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 1, 2007)

: Wow! What a gorgeous animal never seen a big one before!

Hope the little one's nose isn't too "out of joint"!

Love the pictures :aktion033:


----------



## jdomep (Aug 2, 2007)

First of all Vanna is beautiful! I don't think I have ever seen one so pretty



: We live in a mule infested area LOL but they are the draft horse/ mammoth donkey mix that the Amish use as workers.

Poor Kilroy - I hope he settles down



: Goofy Boy


----------



## lovinarabs (Aug 2, 2007)

Gorgeous mule and priceless pic with Kilroy!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Aug 2, 2007)

Shawna she is beautiful... and sometimes we are just stuck with names aren't we? like my paint mare called Paint Mare <sigh>

Kilroy is a hoot! i am sure he is telling her that HE is the KING lol


----------



## Devon (Aug 3, 2007)

awe! shes gorgeous!! AHAH kilroy!!!! Scary Donkey :bgrin Also how in the world would she go int he back of a truck


----------



## Jill (Aug 4, 2007)

She is beautiful!!!! Her eyes, to me, say a lot about "who" she is, and I like her



: I've never seen a mule as pretty as she is, either! Tell her not to take Kilroy's opinion to heart LOL!!!


----------



## Shari (Aug 4, 2007)

Oh,, she is really pretty!! Looks like she is saying to Kilroy,, "aren't you just cute". <LOL>


----------



## minimule (Aug 4, 2007)

The longer she is here the more we like her! She is the sweetest big mule I've ever met. Dave, my "non-horsey" hubby is head over heels. He said he can't wait to ride her :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: . He took her out while I was at work (VERY unusual for him), walked here around the place and went through the obstacle course. He said nothing phased her. She stepped over everything without a hitch. He is desperately looking for a mule saddle now. YEAH!

She totally ignores poor Kilroy. His face is getting pretty beat up from him cramming it through the fence. :no: Last time we tried to bring in a big "ears", it took him 2 weeks to settle down and he never really did like that one. It was a gelding so maybe he'll like this one better. :lol:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 5, 2007)

Shawna ... please take Pics of your Hubby riding her.....I... and I am sure "we" all... would love to see them



:

She looks so graceful .... can't wait to here of the ride



: :bgrin


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 7, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]congrats! Vanna is really nice



: . i would love a mule about that size to ride



: . nothing like that around these parts. i'm jealous :bgrin she's beautiful! Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## minimule (Aug 7, 2007)

OK I had Bonnie talk to her real quick and find out what her "real" name is. It's Cleo! We all like it and she was amazed that I knew her name. I went out that night and called her by it and she perked up her ears like "WHAT?!?!" She now follows me around without a halter.



:



: :bgrin We bought a hackamore today and found a saddle that will work for now. It's really hard to find a "mule bar" saddle, at least in these parts it is. :no:


----------

